

What increases signups by 28%? ‘Watch a video’ or ‘Get instant access’ - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/increase-newsletter-signups-watch-a-video/

======
sp4rki
I just want to point out two things:

1) Get instant access means nothing to me. Watch a video does, and if I take
the time to actually watch the video I'm more likely to commit if I find your
product worth my money. There's a disconnect on what 'Instant Access' really
means and what potential customers think of it.

2) The first button is amateurish (design wise) in my opinion. There is
something wrong about it, the colors, the composition, the blue line under it,
and most of all the text on top of it just feels wrong. The second button is
much much better and it has a bit of a resemblance to Amazon's buttons, which
might be a good thing depending on your userbase.

I'm inclined to think that the button design has a much larger role on the
conversions than the copy though.

~~~
alttab
I came here to post this. The second button has implicit trust due to the fact
it looks a lot like Amazon.

------
revorad
Don't you think the different button styles are affecting the results? The
"Watch the video" button looks more familiar to me (it's like an Amazon
button).

~~~
paraschopra
The definite answer can be had using a multivariate test with button style and
text. But I doubt that style here would be a major influencer because landing
page focussed all attention of the visitor on the button. So, visitors would
have definitely not missed noticing the button (which is the primary role of
button style). Button text would make them decide whether to take next action
or not.

EDIT: clarified

~~~
revorad
But how do you know it's the text of the button and not the style which
increased conversions?

~~~
paraschopra
I agree that, in theory, button style could have influenced conversions and a
follow up test would definitely prove this conclusively.

------
throwaway__11__
I would guess that the audience is familiar with 'Get Instant Access' as
something that normally precedes a porn site asking for payment and therefore
has some negative associations.

------
elvirs
You said I will show you how to do it, thats why people expect a video of you
showing how to do it and Watch Video worked better. When you say Instant
Access it sounds like you are going to allow the visitor access tons of
information (in text format for some reason) I bet if Google Books was a
subscription only place, your Get Instant Access would outperform the Watch
Video button by 95%

------
zazi
There are so many things they changed for the 2 different test scenarios that
I don't think that we can get anything out of the test except B is better than
A.

This experiment doesn't really tell me much except that maybe it helps
conversions if people learn about my product more rather than just asking them
to sign up right off the bat. And that is a BIG maybe.

If they ran an experiment which all they do is to change the text from 'Get
instant access' to 'Watch a video' and the results are significantly
different, then we probably would be able to draw more from the findings.

------
lachyg
Interesting results. Will you be running any tests on the bar you added to the
bottom of your site? I'd be interested to see if that increases conversions.

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, definitely. Right now watching the statistics of how users interact with
the bar. Next step is to split test it with different versions and also
presence and absence of versions.

Though I noticed that not as many people interact with the bar as I imagined.
CTR of creating a new test using that bar is < 5% now. Any feedback?

~~~
revorad
If I remember correctly, those bars are usually a different colour from the
rest of the page (probably a shade of blue or green). Yours looks just like a
footer because it matches the colour of your page header (black).

~~~
paraschopra
Correct, it looks like footer. So, you did not notice it in first glance?

~~~
revorad
I noticed it only when I scrolled. And then I was disappointed there was no
hide button :-D

